# Pontins Holiday Camp. Hemsby. Jan 16



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

At long last I rose from my post christmas stupor, donned my steelies, maglite, tripod, and Fuji to visit this little gem, about ten mins up the coast from me. I actually remember this being open back in 2007 '08 and back then was packed to the rafters. Now it's a ghost of it's former self, chalets, quietly rotting in the seaside air, showbar doors open wide to the elements... some history for the geeks....Pontins Holiday Parks were founded by Fred Pontin in 1946 and enjoyed huge success for decades, even launching the careers of TV stars.
While Butlins workers were known as Red Coats, Pontins had its own Blue Coat entertainers. Even the cult British comedy movie Holiday On the Buses was filmed at the Pontins Holiday Park in Prestatyn.
Stars from Bobby Davro and Shane Ritchie to Bradley Walsh launched their careers at Pontins, with former Steps singer Lisa Scott-Lee also crediting her days as a Blue Coast as the start of her entertaining career.



































































Thanks for looking!!


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Feb 24, 2016)

Nicely done.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks Dauntless


----------



## milly996 (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice! Great site love visiting this one 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

As do I Millie, the place is trashed but still has a special uniqueness to me!


----------



## URBANMYTH (Feb 24, 2016)

Very nice welcome back great shots


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks a lot Urban.....loved this place.


----------



## tazong (Feb 24, 2016)

Really nice shots there fella - would love to have a look around here one day before it gets trashed .


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 24, 2016)

tazong said:


> Really nice shots there fella - would love to have a look around here one day before it gets trashed .



Yes don't take too long though!!


----------



## smiler (Feb 24, 2016)

I would still spend couple a days Here, not sure the missus would like it but I'm used to being shouted at, Nicely Done BS, Thanks


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 24, 2016)

Love that un, thanks for sharing that one with us, cracking post


----------



## oldscrote (Feb 24, 2016)

You've caught that one well Shucky,I wonder who the bombshell in the portrait was.


----------



## Infraredd (Feb 25, 2016)

Did a Gencon in a place like this dahn sawf in the late '80's. The best bit of that was going home! Nowt like a damp chalet with a map of Ireland on the mattress. Great pictures!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 25, 2016)

Good report Mr.Shuck. Weird to see places that used to be so full of life looking like this...


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 25, 2016)

Welcome mate


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks Jon, one of my better day!


----------



## Rubex (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm going to have to come and have a look around this place. It looks a cool place for a wander about  nice photos Black Shuck!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 25, 2016)

Rubex said:


> I'm going to have to come and have a look around this place. It looks a cool place for a wander about  nice photos Black Shuck!



Thanks Rubex, been meaning to get to this one for a while now!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 26, 2016)

Superb shots!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 26, 2016)

flyboys90 said:


> Superb shots!



Thanks once again flyboys, You ain't seen nothing yet, believe me!


----------



## jmcjnr (Feb 26, 2016)

Had a holiday there once when it was still smart. Upgraded and had satelite TV. Nothing like as good as Butlins Skeggy though. Jim.


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 28, 2016)

jmcjnr said:


> Had a holiday there once when it was still smart. Upgraded and had satelite TV. Nothing like as good as Butlins Skeggy though. Jim.


Yes was pretty much a poor man's Butlins. I bet a lot of people had some fantastic memories though!


----------



## OffOutDoors (Feb 28, 2016)

Great post and location


----------



## King Al (Feb 28, 2016)

Great pics BS, always nice to see this one. Takes me screaming back to the early 90's family holidays, aaaaagadoo doo doo.....


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 28, 2016)

Yes it seems strange to think how quiet it is now.


----------



## scottyg100 (Apr 8, 2016)

That place looks totally amazing.

Thanks for sharing


----------

